# How does PiP work on Genie?



## woj027 (Sep 3, 2007)

So I know how to turn picture-in-picture on. 

How do I swap pictures?

How do I change the channel on picture


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Press the down arrow to swap screens.

You can only change the channel on the screen on the left (side by side mode) or the main screen if you're using the smaller screen within the larger screen.

Make sense?


----------



## medziatkowicz31 (Dec 16, 2012)

you have to use the main genie to use picture in picture. It doesn't work on the minis. Hopefully some day it will but it might be a hardware limitation not software.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

TheRatPatrol said:


> Press the down arrow to swap screens.
> 
> You can only change the channel on the screen on the left (side by side mode) or the main screen if you're using the smaller screen within the larger screen.
> 
> Make sense?


You can change channels on either window, just switch to it and change channels.


----------



## woj027 (Sep 3, 2007)

TheRatPatrol said:


> Press the down arrow to swap screens.
> 
> You can only change the channel on the screen on the left (side by side mode) or the main screen if you're using the smaller screen within the larger screen.
> 
> Make sense?


hmm.. I thought I tried this, I will have to try again tonight.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

you have to use the main genie to use picture in picture. It doesn't work on the minis. Hopefully some day it will but it might be a hardware limitation not software.

You can do double play on the clients though.
You can change channels on either window, just switch to it and change channels.

Correct.


----------

